# French - Bicycles & Accessories info



## filmonger (Apr 17, 2017)

Please post your French bikes & bits info

1909

F Drouhin & Co


----------



## filmonger (Apr 17, 2017)

Mestre & Blatge 1909....... Part 1 of 3


----------



## filmonger (Apr 17, 2017)

Mestre & Blatge 1909....... Part 2

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 of 3


----------



## filmonger (Apr 17, 2017)

Mestre & Blatge 1909....... Part 3 of 3


----------



## carlitos60 (Apr 17, 2017)

Great Info Buddy!!!
I Have Those on My 1900s BSA Racing Machine with Special C Fittings Frame!!!


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 18, 2017)

I think I'll really enjoy this thread.
Great idea @filmonger !
AVA.....


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 22, 2017)

Here's one of my French bikes - I have owned many..
I bought this French bike about 25 yrs ago while visiting Paris, France.  The owner of this bike store that I walked into didn't speak English and my French was not the greatest. But, when I said "Velodrome" he locked the front doors and took me out the back door of the shop.  We walked down an alley where he opened these doors from an old garage that looked like it was about to collapse. In there were about 200 bikes and he pulled this one out for me.  I bought it on the spot and brought it back on the plane with me.  I've never found info on "Zinger" but did find something once on the seat tube name "Bergamini".  He was some sort of bike racer if I remember.  It has a Racycle chainring on it now but the original chainring is nearly identical, it's just smaller and I wanted to bike to look like Thaddeus Robl's bike of Germany.  So, this is how the bike is represented now to look like the German champion on his Brennabor Stayer machine.  If I put a regular front wheel back on the bike then it is a sloping top tube same as the old BSA racer. Sloping top tube bikes are actually quite rare today.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 22, 2017)

corbettclassics said:


> Here's one of my French bikes - I have owned many..
> I bought this French bike about 25 yrs ago while visiting Paris, France.  The owner of this bike store that I walked into didn't speak English and my French was not the greatest. But, when I said "Velodrome" he locked the front doors and took me out the back door of the shop.  We walked down an alley where he opened these doors from an old garage that looked like it was about to collapse. In there were about 200 bikes and he pulled this one out for me.  I bought it on the spot and brought it back on the plane with me.  I've never found info on "Zinger" but did find something once on the seat tube name "Bergamini".  He was some sort of bike racer if I remember.  It has a Racycle chainring on it now but the original chainring is nearly identical, it's just smaller and I wanted to bike to look like Thaddeus Robl's bike of Germany.  So, this is how the bike is represented now to look like the German champion on his Brennabor Stayer machine.  If I put a regular front wheel back on the bike then it is a sloping top tube same as the old BSA racer. Sloping top tube bikes are actually quite rare today.
> 
> View attachment 454859 View attachment 454860 View attachment 454861 View attachment 454862



Lovely bicycle, love the motor pacing style.
The 'Bergamini' is a retailers transfer, they also sold sewing machines it seems!
There were at least two racers born around the TOC called Bergamini, Mario and Luciano, brothers of Italian origin.
It seems quite likely that they would have a retail establishment capitalizing on there racing success.
Here's a photo of Luciano.


----------



## dnc1 (Apr 27, 2017)

A.V.A. "ALPINA" stem and unknown bars on my French racer project.
French wood sprint rims in the background.


----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 28, 2017)

Very old "Cyles Stayer" badge from Lyon France - information unknown


----------



## Mercian (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi,

Lyon is just around the corner from me, so out of interest I had a quick look for Cycles Stayer, sorry, no result other than another badge here:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/coventryeagle/18106645706

And another badge for sale in Argentina.

Lyon had literally dozens of bike makers over the years. Sorry I can't help more.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## kccomet (Apr 28, 2017)

bastide


----------



## corbettclassics (Apr 30, 2017)

Bastide Stayer Basket Case ... about 1913


----------



## dnc1 (May 13, 2017)

très Français!


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 23, 2017)

Finished bike, marque inconnu!


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 24, 2017)

Was there Specific Frame Features for the Stayers?? Other than the Turned Around Fork and Large Sprocket??


----------



## dnc1 (Jun 24, 2017)

Fairly steep frame geometry, but then most track bikes have this I guess.


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 24, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Fairly steep frame geometry, but then most track bikes have this I guess.



Maybe a Shorter Frame and the Front Drop Out Style??


----------



## corbettclassics (Jul 4, 2017)

Opps!

View attachment 490915

View attachment 490916 View attachment 490918

View attachment 490919

View attachment 490920


----------

